# Phragmipedium Glen Decker



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 10, 2018)

Those of you who grow this hybrid successfully, please share some growing tips.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jan 11, 2018)

I’m growing mine s/h


----------



## terryros (Jan 11, 2018)

I have bloomed mine twice: under LED lighting in a mix of Growstone/milled sphagnum moss. Day length varies from minimum of 11.0 hours and maximum of 14.0 hours. Peak summer temperatures of 84 F with winter minimum temperatures of 65-55. Fertigation with about 50 ppm N and a total EC of the solution of about 500. I use Kelpmax and Inocucor, each about every 4-6 weeks. Epsom salts 1/8 teaspoon per gallon about twice a month.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 11, 2018)

Linus_Cello said:


> I’m growing mine s/h



How is it??


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 11, 2018)

terryros said:


> I have bloomed mine twice: under LED lighting in a mix of Growstone/milled sphagnum moss. Day length varies from minimum of 11.0 hours and maximum of 14.0 hours. Peak summer temperatures of 84 F with winter minimum temperatures of 65-55. Fertigation with about 50 ppm N and a total EC of the solution of about 500. I use Kelpmax and Inocucor, each about every 4-6 weeks. Epsom salts 1/8 teaspoon per gallon about twice a month.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro



Thank you! 

Do you use those purple LED light that are meant for plants?


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jan 11, 2018)

Happypaphy7 said:


> How is it??



slow growing; but I grow on a windowsill, not a g/h


----------



## orchid527 (Jan 11, 2018)

I bought a flask of these several years ago from Chuck Acker. I sold a few, but bloomed most of them myself. I still have several and have bloomed one of them 3 years in a row. I grow them in Promix HP + extra perlite and they are next to my multiflora paphs, so they do get a lot of light. Growing higher on the shelves, I suspect the night time temp never goes below 60. The summer temps run well into the 90s on a hot day, but I don't see any problems with the heat. I water them every 2-3 days. When I leave for a trip, put them into trays of water.

To be honest, I didn't care for most of the flowers. The petals were slightly upswept, which makes the kovachii pouch even more pronounced. The rest looked like a Fritz Schomburg, but the dorsals were pinched. I was my impression that you would need to grow a bunch of them to get one really good one. 

Mike


----------



## terryros (Jan 11, 2018)

I grow under white LEDs. My flower is nicely shaped and colored. It was bred by Orchids Limited. It is similar to my standard Fritz Schomburg, as we would expect. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 13, 2018)

I appreciate your input, Mike!

I have bought two of blooming size ones. It was an impulsive purchase as I don't normally like to grow phrags. I was swept up by the picture of very nice example, and clicked the button knowing the chance of ending up with such quality flower would be slim. 

The leaves are already turning brown. They hate me. haha





orchid527 said:


> I bought a flask of these several years ago from Chuck Acker. I sold a few, but bloomed most of them myself. I still have several and have bloomed one of them 3 years in a row. I grow them in Promix HP + extra perlite and they are next to my multiflora paphs, so they do get a lot of light. Growing higher on the shelves, I suspect the night time temp never goes below 60. The summer temps run well into the 90s on a hot day, but I don't see any problems with the heat. I water them every 2-3 days. When I leave for a trip, put them into trays of water.
> 
> To be honest, I didn't care for most of the flowers. The petals were slightly upswept, which makes the kovachii pouch even more pronounced. The rest looked like a Fritz Schomburg, but the dorsals were pinched. I was my impression that you would need to grow a bunch of them to get one really good one.
> 
> Mike


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 13, 2018)

terryros said:


> I grow under white LEDs. My flower is nicely shaped and colored. It was bred by Orchids Limited. It is similar to my standard Fritz Schomburg, as we would expect.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro



Great to know! Thanks! 

I was thinking of switching to LED white light once my T8 lights go too dim.
Someone told me LED white lights are not the same since they lack all the spectrum, but if you grow and bloom plants under LED white light, then, it works obviously.

That's all I needed to know.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 6, 2018)

Let me know if you don't kill the 2 and want to get rid of them.


----------



## abax (Feb 6, 2018)

I grow mine in a greenhouse with supplemental white LED lights and the
Phrags. seem to love the extra light, especially in winter. My low temps.
are 58F-60F with LOTS of air movement.


----------



## Silverwhisp (Mar 7, 2018)

Question for terryros and abax:

How far from the white LED’s do you grow your Phrags - how much airspace is there above the leaves?


----------



## terryros (Mar 7, 2018)

It depends completely on the intensity of your lights. I use a light meter that measures peak photosynthetically active radiation (PAR) and my Phrags get about 80 micromoles/meter squared/sec. I use LED lights that have a 40 degree angle so they can be up high to accommodate spikes. I have 2.5 to 3 feet of head room above the plants.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## abax (Mar 7, 2018)

Depends on the size of the plants...maybe two feet on average.


----------



## Silverwhisp (Mar 8, 2018)

Thanks for your replies; it gives me a good idea of the ballpark range. Now I just need to get a good light meter.


----------

